# smoked almonds



## clark337 (Mar 13, 2015)

My mom loves em.   She wont be buying bags anymore tho.     I used a recipe i found on here plus another batch from a recipe in my amnps tray and they turned out amazing













20150313_185334.jpg



__ clark337
__ Mar 13, 2015


----------



## gary s (Mar 13, 2015)

Nice 

Gary


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 15, 2015)

C 337, Nice smoke on the almonds !


----------



## gary s (Mar 15, 2015)

Love smoked Almonds, hadn't had any a long time

Gary


----------

